# Sally's Show Journal!! ♥♥



## -xx-sally-xx- (Dec 29, 2007)

So this is a journal where i'll keep all my shows/placings/training if i can be bothered etc. I've already mentioned week before last weeks show in the show section up there ^^^ so i'll start with this weekend =)

This weekend is Bairnsdale Gymkhana (Gymkhanas in Aus are like shows but for horses only and are held by pony clubs. These are my main compatitions). I'm taking both Oscar (who i got out of the paddock last saturday after a two year break =S) and my beautiful boy Barney!! =D I dont have many events, only about 12 for both horses, 18 events maximum. i hope we do well,, but im just taking oscar so he can have a look around instead of "in it to win it" type thing. I'll update on monday probably!!


----------



## Dartanion (Dec 8, 2008)

*Hey!! That's a great idea! something you can do (if you get bored like I do) when I post my placings I will high light my placing the color of the ribbon. I know dorky BUT it's fun for me lol.*
*Example:*

*Halter 6&over: 1st out of 5
English Pleasure 14-17: 2nd out of 6*


----------



## -xx-sally-xx- (Dec 29, 2007)

ha ha i love it!! great idea dartanion!!!


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

Thats a really cool idea
Good luck at your Gymkhana


----------



## -xx-sally-xx- (Dec 29, 2007)

thanks =)


----------



## -xx-sally-xx- (Dec 29, 2007)

YAY!! i did quite well at Bairnsdale,, all things considered!! i got:
*1st* in ridden stockhorse (on a thoroughbred)
*1st *in my Pony club rider
*1st *in pairs (with my bf, will =))
*3rd *in team of three (with will,, hannah and tayla)
*3rd *in pleasure hack
*3rd *in pony club mount and
*3rd *in my open rider

all in all, quite a good day (considering i was in hospital not 3 days before after falling off pony) and i was very pleased with the result =D It was quite a boring day though, nothing exciting or out of the ordinary happened.. Except a girl who was in my rider class look about 13 and when i asked a friend how old she was, they said 18!! i was shocked... i could have sworn she was about 13 or 14!! i dont know when my next event is, but i'll keep you updated!!


----------



## -xx-sally-xx- (Dec 29, 2007)

oh, and as a result of my fall i didnt take oscar =( his short stride was too much to handle at that present time, but he should be coming to the next competition!!


----------



## -xx-sally-xx- (Dec 29, 2007)

NEXT EVENT is Nowa Nowa Horse Trials and Gymkhana on the 12 and 13th of september, and the interschool Gymkhana on the 18th of September!! wish me luck!!


----------



## -xx-sally-xx- (Dec 29, 2007)

NOWA NOWA CANCELLED due to double 18th night before *hehe*

Next event is Interschool Gymkhana on 18th of September, followed by Rosedale Horse Trials on 20th of September.. Wish me luck!! xo


----------

